# How long do neonics last in plants?



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Neonics are systemic, which means the plant roots suck them up through all parts of the plants. They also don't last forever. I think the stuff I have looked at that Beyer sells is anywhere from 6-12 months in the plant. The trees should be free of it once they start to bloom.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Each type of treatment targets specific pests and their duration accordingly. 
The treatment placed on our seed crops are effective for the first two weeks of emergence.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Any studies confirming this? Sounds like in-house "research" to me...somewhat favorable to the company selling it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

...Yup ,


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Ian said:


> Each type of treatment targets specific pests and their duration accordingly.
> The treatment placed on our seed crops are effective for the first two weeks of emergence.


that would explain why I had no ill effects from the 9 gal of soybean honey I harvested this yr.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Harley Craig said:


> that would explain why I had no ill effects from the 9 gal of soybean honey I harvested this yr.


the interesting part is... how did you get honey off your soyas


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Ian said:


> the interesting part is... how did you get honey off your soyas


it takes weeks of training LOL they bloomed, saw the bees working them like crazy and my supers filled in less than a week. According to the folks at the bee club around here, it's a pretty common occurrence for some folks it's their biggest flow but they don't produce every yr.


----------

